# Pork belly



## Kade (Apr 17, 2018)

I bought some pork belly the other day now I just need to figure out what to do with it. What are some of yalls favorite ways to smoke it?  Belly burnt ends or just smoke and eat?  Does it save well after smoking or does it need to be eaten fairly quick?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 17, 2018)

burnt ends and make bacon. i will be picking up two on Friday to do just that


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 17, 2018)

"Does it save well after smoking or does it need to be eaten fairly quick?"


Trust me it wont be around long enough to go bad


----------



## texomakid (Apr 17, 2018)

I've used Jeff's recipe for Pork Belly Burnt Ends multiple time with the Bradley 4 rack electric and have had great results. I've actually got another one in the fridge right now that will be my first attempt at Pork belly on this new Yoder pellet pooper in the next few days. Many ways to cook it just do a search and you'll be overwhelmed. Yes it does save good. My wife freezes the left overs and they end up in beans, greens, eggs, all kinds of different dishes. it never last more than a few weeks around here and I typically smoke about 6 to 8 lbs of it. Endless options. Smoke away and enjoy!


----------



## Kade (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the help


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2018)

Bacon!
Al


----------

